# Spy Shots



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

Lets get this sub forum rolling! 
http://m.motortrend.com/wot/1410_first_2016_audi_a4_prototype_spotted_in_germany.html

I would kill for a 2016 Audi A4 TDI with Quattro, or an Allroad TDI. Hopefully they offer awd with the TDI this time around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice! Glad to see we're finally getting somewhere. 

If I can't get the manual TTS or TTRS I want (MKIII) then I'll be looking at an S5, and with the new models on the verge of being teased I'm really considering holding out for the new S5. I hope I can at least place an order on one by this time next year.


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

jsausley said:


> Nice! Glad to see we're finally getting somewhere.
> 
> If I can't get the manual TTS or TTRS I want (MKIII) then I'll be looking at an S5, and with the new models on the verge of being teased I'm really considering holding out for the new S5. I hope I can at least place an order on one by this time next year.


Yeah, I'm hoping Audi offers a manual on the A4 with the TDI. Hopefully they can steal Porche's 7spd unit.


----------

